# Freezing packaged cabbage for coleslaw?



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Has anyone ever froze the bagged cabbage that you use for coleslaw? Dh and I never use up a head of cabbage, so I normally buy the bag. Sam's had a huge bag the other day 1.38 so I bought one. We are going to have to eat a lot of coleslaw. Can the cabbage mix be divided up and put in foodsaver bags. How is the texture and taste after being thawed? I'm sure I could use it in soups later down the road, just wonder how it turns out to use for coleslaw.

TIA


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

It might be possible since there are recipes for prepared freezer coleslaw. The difference would be that prepared coleslaw has a vinegar solution over it. For a $1.38 (thought again about this...might be weight) bag it would be worth trying at least once.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I normally make a batch of coleslaw and then use the rest for sauerkraut. I've never been a huge fan of frozen cabbage in any form, it tends to be limp and lifeless when thawed... might be okay in a stew, but won't make crunchy coleslaw.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I've made the freezer coleslaw before. It was still crunchy (probably had to do with the vinegar.) My kids and I liked it quite well. I would rather do that than try freeze the cabbage and then take out to make coleslaw, which would probably result in limp cabbage.

ETA: I use the recipe in the Ball Blue Book.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies..we have just been eating a lot of coleslaw lately...lol I have enough left for dinner tomorrow and then it will be gone. I probably wouldn't like it anyways if I froze it and then try to make slaw. I am real picky about cabbage, it has to smell just right or I wont eat it. 

Next time I buy a bag of it I think I will try the freezer coleslaw.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you like sauerkraut. If you get a lot of cabbage cheap it works good. I wouldn't buy packaged cabbage to freeze. Cabbage is also good in soups....James


----------

